# Esoterica Tilbury



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I am finding that I don't personally have the experience or ability to truly "review" this blend...other than to say "I LIKE THIS A LOT!!"

Reading on tobacco reviews is a little misleading to me. Many seem to point out that it could be the fine-ribbon-cut equivalant of Stonehaven-light. I get what they are saying since there ARE some lightly reminiscent tones from Stonhaven, especially in the tin. And in fact Tilbury is a VA matured with Burley, hit with a tinge of hootch and is fairly moist in the tin. Other than what seems to be this common lineage I don't really find a whole lot in common with Stonhaven.

The best justice I can do right now is to present a bit of a comparison with Rattrays Hal 'o the Wynd and Old Gowrie. To ME I find OG to be comparable to HOTW-light...less potent, less tart, lighter in flavor. I very much would place Tilbury right between the 2 Rattray blends. Although instead of truly being _lighter_ than HOTW I would observe that the VA seems to be cooled and smoothed by the Burley. Now throw in some Stonehaven essence and you've got Tilbury. After smoking you'll find a nice long finish that lingers and fades slowly. Also, it is fairy hot here today and this was a nice relaxing smoke even with the heat.

I found this to be a fairly potent blend that packs great in the pipe and, for the first time ever I can say this...burns down to a fine ash with little fuss.
If you like VA's, especially if you like them smooth but not lacking in flavor, do yourself a favor and try this. I will likely be getting more of this to rest.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I do agree largely with EvanS' evaluation of this tobacco, but I'm bored tonight so I'll write a review from top to bottom.

When I opened my tin of Tilbury, the first thing I noticed was the color of the tobaccos. They are all medium to moderately light. I don't notice a whole lot of stark variation in the colors, but am more reminded of crunched leaves on the ground in late autumn or the way in which many similar shades in greyscale pleasantly blend together. There are only a few hints toward black and those are very, very few. The tin aroma reminds me of the hay loft in an old barn, somewhat musky, but refreshingly sweet and in fact, it DOES smell like an old hayloft. The tobacco in the tin is a bit moist but it packs wonderfully and lights with ease as only the surface pushes upwards a bit, yet not nearly enough to kill the burn. The first of the flavors I notice are a mildly sweet fruitiness with a touch nutty flavor as well, which reminds me considerably of Erinmore Mixture and Grousemoor,. There is a thickness to the flavor as well, which clings to my mouth in a manner that reminds me of mixtures containing latakia and dark VAs or even a morning cup of coffee. I tried puffing it in different ways, first in a normal manner which highlighted the thickness in the smoke, and then down to short, soft pulls to lower the temperature which brought back more of the fruity/nutty combination, although it still remained subtle, almost lying in the near background. It did burn very well with no relights and as stated by Evan, it did burn to a fine grey ash, something I have only experienced with the previously mentioned Erinmore and Grousemoor. Toward the bottom of the bowl the fruity/nutty flavors completely disappeared and were replaced with a VA sweetness very reminiscent of Hal O' the Wynd. The nicotene, though not overpowering, is enough to make you thoughtful and a bit reflective which only highlights the characters of this tobacco.

p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

esoterica is a funny word.
(yep, I'm searching for 500 posts, lol)


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> esoterica is a funny word.
> (yep, I'm searching for 500 posts, lol)


oh man, what _you_ evolve into is anyone's guess

CONGRATS ON 500 :bl


----------

